# Royal Canine



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

What Royal canine do you give for your dog maltese or what dry food do you reccomend?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am sure you will find different people have different foods that they prefer. I have 4 dogs at the moment, and they are different sizes and breeds or mixes, on 4 different foods, two of which are prescription.

My Maltese was rescued a couple of years ago and is 12 years old. She was hypothyroid, overweight and generally medically neglected. With her vets approval, we had her on a Royal Canin kibble for extra small senior dogs. Recently it has become unavailable. After comparing ingredients, we have been giving her the most similar, which is Royal Canin kibble for adult Yorkshire terriers. The size of the kibbles is larger than the former product. But she eats it very easily, with just a little water added, even shough she doesn't have sny teeth anymore. She seems to be doing very well!


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

reginamalina said:


> What Royal canine do you give for your dog maltese or what dry food do you reccomend?


We started with Royal Canin x-small puppy kibble and starter wet food, then at 10 months switched to adult wet food and x-small adult dry. Most good dog foods are having shortages currently, so I stock up when I can. pups just turned 1 and we plan to discuss our food choice to be sure we are giving them the best food for their health at their next vet visit.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Where are you finding the x-small adult dry?


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

mss said:


> Where are you finding the x-small adult dry?


Sometimes on chewy.com, or pet smart or petco. Where we live, they generally have none or very limited supply. Pet smart and petco deliver here as well. It’s really hard to find, sometimes it takes a couple weeks to find - I search way before we need it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! I guess my timing has been off, but my old girl seems to be doing quite well on the Yorkshire terrier version! Reading labels was quite interesting. There was so much difference between various small breed formulas, even to the basic proteins. 

Your dogs are so, so cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have always heard good things about RC!

I had my 2 on Solid Gold Mighty Mini Toy & Small Breed Lamb, sweet potato & Carrot Recipe (very small bite kibble) but due to the higher fat & protein I changed them over about 5 months ago to Solid Gold Blendz Complete Health grain fee w/oatmeal, pearled barley & ocean fish meal. They only get 1/8 c. kibble a day but it has to be tiny due to Lisi's mouth size & small teeth. The complete Health version is a bit larger in size but flat (not rounded) so Lisi manages it ok. It took a bit of getting used to but it works. It is probably less flavorful than the Mighty Mini but since they are hungry they eat it. That is their morning meal w/a bit of scrambled egg white. In the evening they get wet food of a variety & sometimes home cooked. They love lettuce & fresh, raw veggies so I try to include that often. Lisi loves blueberries so I quarter them for her so she does not swallow them whole! Apple is the only fruit Kitzi likes. 
For Lisi I cut every thing up in smaller bites. 
Good luck w/your babies!


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

mss said:


> Thanks! I guess my timing has been off, but my old girl seems to be doing quite well on the Yorkshire terrier version! Reading labels was quite interesting. There was so much difference between various small breed formulas, even to the basic proteins.
> 
> Your dogs are so, so cute!


Aww, thank you! They are our cuddle buddies - Lucy is only about 4.5 pounds and Ricky about 6.5. They are very entertaining!! Glad the Yorkie version of Royal Canin is working for you! You probably should keep checking on the availability of the food - a lot of the good dog foods are in short supply. So frustrating!


----------



## MaysonCallson (6 mo ago)

I have a three and a half year old tibby (boxer). The first few days we didn't know anything about how to feed him, so we decided to give him different foods and see what he liked best. Well, he really likes the Royal Canin food! He eats other kinds well too, but he likes this one the best. He is so playful and happy after eating this food! We love comparing him hungry and after eating, he is so funny. Like two different dogs! The guy who sold us Tibby  said that this guy likes to eat a lot, so we have to watch his diet and keep him from being overweight. What can you advise to keep him from feeling hungry? He's always asking for more food


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

reginamalina said:


> What Royal canine do you give for your dog maltese or what dry food do you reccomend?


 I give her Royal Canine puppy. That’s what I buy in Greece


----------



## elenacoul (7 mo ago)

elenacoul said:


> I give her Royal Canine puppy. That’s what I buy in Greece. Only dry food


----------

